# potassium monophosphate substitute



## chrispeck89 (Sep 13, 2010)

ok i am very new to this diy fertilization type thing but i have meen trying to find local things for a diy fertilizer like i found that you can use saltpeter or stump out for potassium nitrate and epsom salt for magnesium sulphate but i cant seem to find an alternative for potassium monophosphate if you guys could help me find something locally that would be awesome!

also this is the macro nutrient im trying to make

11 teaspoons-potassium nitrate
1 teaspoon -potassium monophosphate
2 teaspoons- magnesium sulphate

2 liters -distilled water

5ml per 10 gal

if anyone could tell me a easy local way to get a good source of iron in my aquarium that would be cool to i was looking at some liquid lawn fertilizer at lowes this is what i found and i was thinking about making a mix with this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fertilome-Chela..._Amendments&hash=item45f5242afe#ht_1336wt_911


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chrispeck89,

LOL! You are not going to believe this!
Fleet Enema Saline Laxative
http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Stomach-Remedies/Enema-Saline-Laxative/ID=prod352171-product?V=G&ec=frgl_&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku352172

Here are the ingredients:



> Active Ingredients
> Monobasic Sodium Phosphate19 g in each 118-ml Delivered Dose , Dibasic Sodium Phosphate7 g in each 118-ml Delivered Dose
> 
> Inactive Ingredients
> Benzalkonium Chloride , Disodium EDTA , Purified Water


Use the Fertilator to help with dosing.

*BTW, the Fertilome Chelated Iron contains copper; I would not use it.*


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol, I am late again. I used both, Fleet(tanks only) and kh2po4.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

nilocg said:


> I love the look you get when buying fleet!!!


I send my wife b/c she does not seem to care about the "looks".


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

good find, and dirt cheap.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi chrispeck89,
> 
> LOL! You are not going to believe this!
> Fleet Enema Saline Laxative
> ...


----------

